# Diver Saturday



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

0:01 on my new MONSTER so this Saturday is Diver Saturday










Lets see what you will be wearing today. Only DIVERS allowed


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bit early for me but here's an old diver.

Alasdair


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

New Marathon GSAR for me


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This NOS Serenity for me!










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ruddy `eck I hope Jon doesn`t get the idea to start these threads according to Sydney time or we`ll get really confused
















Anyway I`ll play along and go with this when I get up....

*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal.1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Choice is a bit limited after my recent clearout, still got this though:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

SM300 for me and fiddy for tomorrow










and fiddy for tomorrow


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Breitling Aeromarine Superocean Steelfish


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sparky said:


> This NOS Serenity for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Mark that is a lovely watch!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Alas said:


> Bit early for me but here's an old diver.
> 
> Alasdair


Alasdair

I really like that, how do you find it as I have been recently offered one ?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to bed wearing this little lady


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Bit early for me but here's an old diver.
> ...


Very nice to wear as smaller than you imagine. Bracelet is very light and has all sorts of adjustable bits built in so a perfect fit. As its a Doxa bezel it attracts marks like a magnet but you don't expect to see a perfect 30 yr old watch.

What colour dial is the one you've been offered as I'm looking out for an orange and a blue but they are few & far between.

Alasdair


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A recent arrival.....










Oris TT1 diver. Big but very comfortable on the wrist. Oo-er, Matron, does that sound a bit gay?

Rob


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Alas said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Its got a black dial, but its on a rubber strap. That bracelet looks nice.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS 17Q in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't find the skins for those fancy new fangled watches so I'll go for old faithful. 1968 Timex manual wind. 40 years and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, Luckily Im too tired (lazy?!) to start these theads locally









Nice to see some cool divers... and yes the US divers is a superb watch... the bracelet makes it tho... Id hold out for one with that if youre offered one without... not that theyre thick on the ground tho... I do miss mine... such a great pick-up-n-go watch...

Hippo, havent you got that Orsa on a better strap yet? Drop Rich an email... you owe it to youself mate...

Mark, blimey thats a great looking watch with a superb name. I love the stuff you get - way out on left field often, but always very cool







the 100% swiss text is amusing too...









Ok this one for me as im off into the city for Australia Day... My fave Omega - as im sure you all knew... Ploprof 600m...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Big but very comfortable on the wrist. Oo-er, Matron, does that sound a bit gay?
> 
> Rob


Err Yes


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My oldest diver..........










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not really one for divers myself, but if forced to I'm sure I could find something to wear


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ta-Dah...










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alexus said:


> My oldest diver..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I love that... I must track one down...


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

JonW said:


> Mac, Luckily Im too tired (lazy?!) to start these theads locally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a question: I can't seem to find on the net what that big red button is used for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Nono, I am joining you today 










all the best

Jan


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

JHM said:


> Nono, I am joining you today
> 
> Jan


huaaaa


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

joining in with the monster....got it back on a lumpy today


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some seriously sweet kit yet again,Anonimo Pro for me

Martin


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bullet again today


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Some seriously sweet kit yet again,Anonimo Pro for me
> 
> Martin


oh man, i really like that strap, i was wanted to get one for my monster but 2 problems: first, i think its to big, not because it's 22mm, and second, i think its 150+ $


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This seventies Seiko.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Avenger for me .. just love this watch!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Avenger for me .. just love this watch!


great pic vince!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> i have a question: I can't seem to find on the net what that big red button is used for?


Releases the bezel so it can turn, it's locked in place I believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

I am wearing the Orange monster too










paul


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

vintage dobro diver today


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Nono said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac, Luckily Im too tired (lazy?!) to start these theads locally
> ...


Nono

The red button is the bezel lock. Press to unlock the bezel, rotate the bexel to the desired position and release the button to lock it in position.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my sort of selection of watches - and there's some seriously nice pieces here people!









I'm wearing the one in the middle at the moment - Doxa 750T Searambler










But later I'll be picking this little beauty up from my office. It's older relative, the 300T Searambler 1967










_Picture courtesy of the previous owner_

Rich


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great watches here today

I am afraid i am not at same level today: vintage Boctok, manual winding










Enjoy the saturday!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> Great watches here today
> 
> I am afraid i am not at same level today: vintage Boctok, manual winding
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that, great photo too


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

This one for me, helped me to move house this week, so I haven't had the strength to take it off yet


















Pic shamelessley (wish I could spill) robbed from the sales forum







(cheers J)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting off with a classic Seiko


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll join in with my latest arrival which landed this morning









*Precista PRS-18Q*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Changed over to this beauty now I'm awake


















Jon - The Orsa is so comfy on the original strap though, and I can get it wet


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

just swapped over to this , it arrived safely in the post from markf this morning, well chuffed


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

More Tuna, less can


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Monster for me today too


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Arrived yesterday, been on since. Fresard G2 20 atmos.










Nono if you've not already, check out the link on mine or Jon's sig. You will find all you need to know about PloProfs and a few other divers too.

Andy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Jon & Neal, thanks guys. It is a really nice watch that I bought off this forum for about the princely sum of Â£20.

However, this has just arrived and I know that it isn't a diver, but I have to wear it! (Thanks Simon







)

Titus tuning fork:



















Have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My only watch that has actually dived!


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

IWC for me today










Cheers

Martin


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Divers? OK, this one then.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Monster for me today too


Looks good, but where's the second hand gone??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed back to the Sinn. Not strictly a diver, but it has got screw down pusher


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My MkII Stingray on it's perfect strap, A Toshi All Black-22!

Thanks Rich.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

andytyc said:


> My MkII Stingray on it's perfect strap, A Toshi All Black-22!
> 
> Thanks Rich.


Nice, i have a Custom Stingray winging its way to me at the moment and can't wait to try it out









Cheers

Martin


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Did someone say it was "Monster Saturday"


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pugster said:


>


My old watch, I suspect - hope you like it - wear it in good health


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Going with my Aquatimer ref 812 AD, which reached 40 in July last year


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This old thing then. I've been sick with the flu all day, but I managed to wear this one







One of Timex's very few all ss watches. WR600 ft, without a screw-down crown... I am in no position to test that though


















Some lovely watches on display here today!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Can't find the skins for those fancy new fangled watches so I'll go for old faithful. 1968 Timex manual wind. 40 years and keeps on tickin'.


Wow - I didn't notice the whole thread before I posted mine ( shame on me ) - what a riot; we are wearing identical ones Bill!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Monster for me today too


Looks good Paul. I think the seconds hand would look good there as it looks like a hole is there. That is your old Japy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like a diver.... but I wouldn't get it wet...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

On the way out of the house to-day, Postie Peter handed me a HK package. Since me and Mrs Mel were off for a bowl of soup, it came in handy to find it was (almost) a diver, and (almost) a Sub, and almost a watch, some might say









It's no bloody use, I just can't resist cheapo's. Put in a bid at 1p, plus Â£4.99 pandp from Hong Kong and forgot all about it - the local Eastern Express takeway charges more for a fried rice delivered from a mile away for God's sake.

Anyhow, here it is !

*THE PLASTIC TANGO!*










The bracelet "?" is transparent plastic, as is the case. The back is SS, says "Water Resistant" and the dial and bezel are obviously *"ORANGE"* Arrived from HK in 6 days set to time and date and working, so it's been keeping time for at least that period. 44mm across, "integrated" bracelet (well it's made of plastic moulded as part of the case







) The bezel actually works using 60 clicks anti-clockwise, so I wonder if they think someone might use this under water?

At 38 gr in weight, it's comfy to wear, and the plastic is not at all "sweaty". I don't have much doubt that using it as a beater would shorten it's life span to about the shelf life of the battery (it is quartz) or less, the plastic will likely disintegrate.









Incidentally, the seconds hand lines up OK with the markers (better than my Sekonda Chrono Quartz).









Thing is, how do they bl**dy well do it for the money!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two before coming to work....

*Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*










*Orient King Diver c 1970`s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> *THE PLASTIC TANGO!*


Another one for Shawn`s `Wanted List`


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > *THE PLASTIC TANGO!*
> ...


Maybe I'll flip it on the sales forum?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mel you've done great for Â£4.99


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Just worn this one to see "Sweeny Todd" great film


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Animal W001










Only joking!!!










Love your Doxa's Toshi - Stu.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Going with my Aquatimer ref 812 AD, which reached 40 in July last year


This Elgin is a similar design.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > *THE PLASTIC TANGO!*
> ...


oh yeah.....love it


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"I just can't resist cheapo's"

Good man!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

MY NAME VILL ALSO GO ON ZE LIST


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Off out for some beers in a bit, so have changed to one of Roy's finest


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Royce Diver


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Darn & blast I was going to be dead clever & post a lume shot as its Saturday NIGHT but Hippo beat me to it - Oh well here's the shot anyway ... Paul


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Started the day with this...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*










But, have swapped over to this for the afternoon and evening...

*RLT 4 on a brand new Toshi!!!*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Didn't manage to get to the office today, so the new watch will have to wait until Monday. Switched over to another Doxa now (and a bit more orange to keep Shawn happy







)

_Doxa 500T Professional_



















Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

williamsat said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Going with my Aquatimer ref 812 AD, which reached 40 in July last year
> ...


Hi Bill. Nice Elgin.

A number of brands used similar, if not identical, watch cases.

I have a few others which used either the "compressor" or "super compressor" cases. There are lots more, though, so more storage may be necessary


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll add to the Vostok contingent.

I've been after an older style Amphibia to use for a beater for a while now, so this one from Roy's last update fitted the bill perfectly. Old style octagonal Amphibia case with old style bezel. Very nice blue 3AKA3 MO CCCP dial and a replacement 31 jewel auto movement. Perfect and a paltry Â£19









*Vostok Amphibia*


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Got the trusty AQUA LUNG PRO 500 on lumpy at moment









Wish I could sort out my pics.

Andy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Swap for the last couple of hours today to my Doxa 750T Sharkhunter - Whiteshark due to it having the all white minute hand that was replaced by orange after just a few were issued. This one rarely leaves the house - I just put it on sometimes to look at it. How sad.









Alasdair


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

1975 6105-8119 ..


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Spent most of the day with this:










Switched over to this for the evening:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Going with my Aquatimer ref 812 AD, which reached 40 in July last year


Watch of the day for me that one, just beautiful and I love internal bezels. Well done Stanford.

No diver for me today, this is still on my wrist, it's been there since Wednesday







.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Almost a twin here, Rich. I don't know the year of mine. As I understand it,the bezel on mine is more the true diver style as it counts down the last 10 minutes of the dive. Anyone here a diver and know if that is true? This one was free since my son was given two of them when he worked with a Russian doctor that was interning in the hospital he works in.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks superb Bill. Free too! I think you're correct about the bezel, but is that an Amphibia case or the one usually used with Komandirskies? Russian watches can be so confusing!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Rich. I really know nothing about Russian watches so can't say about the case. Not being able to read Russian I can't even tell you what all the writing on the back means. It is a fairly heavy ss case and has the projections that guard the crown. There is a number (487234) on the case back. Could the M0 by the 6 on the dial be a date code like Bulova uses?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one yesterday for Dive Watch Saturday:










And this one today for Old Watch Sunday (yes, Paul, I'm cheating!)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

watchnutz said:



> Could the M0 by the 6 on the dial be a date code like Bulova uses?


Nope. Written around the bottom of the dial on most Vostoks are their versions of the "Swiss Made" mark, written in Russian and using the Cyrillic alphabet.

Translated into English, the post Soviet era watches from around 1992 onwards have "Made in Russia" on the dial. Pre Soviet era watches up to around 1991 have "Made in CCCP". Some Vostoks, from around 1991/1992, having no country of origin mark on the dial.

Perhaps the most desirable mark however is the one like yours. "3AKA3 MO CCCP" means "By order of the Ministry of Defence of the USSR". These watches are supposed to be the ones originally destined for military or government personnel rather than supplied direct to the public.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

hippo said:


> Just worn this one to see "Sweeny Todd" great film


You do take some amazing photos. what camera are you using?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

williamsat said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Going with my Aquatimer ref 812 AD, which reached 40 in July last year
> ...


and Stowa Seatime (electric)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


Hi Neal, that Stowa looks very similar to a Lip Nautic-Ski of the same period - same style hour markers and hands (and also 'electric')


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > williamsat said:
> ...












I totally agree with you. The Lip Nautic-Ski and the Stowa Seatime Electric are both very rare watches.


----------

